# Have you filmed a crash, scrape or near miss? ITV wants your footage



## ITVCaughtOnCamera (28 Oct 2014)

For a brand new primetime show about UK road crashes, near misses, scrapes and escapes, ITV are looking for footage filmed on dash cams and helmet cams by road users across the country.

As well as featuring the clips themselves, we are looking to tell the stories behind some of these clips, and speak to those involved.

Please get in touch if you have a clip you think we could use in the show. We'd also like to know if you might be interested in appearing on camera to talk through your experiences.

Please contact us at caughtoncamera@itn.co.uk - we look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## mr_cellophane (28 Oct 2014)

Yawn


----------



## glenn forger (28 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> For a brand new primetime show about UK road crashes, near misses, scrapes and escapes, ITV are looking for footage filmed on dash cams and helmet cams by road users across the country.
> 
> As well as featuring the clips themselves, we are looking to tell the stories behind some of these clips, and speak to those involved.
> 
> ...




Will there be a frantic VoiceOver insisting that "road rage is getting worse!!!" based on zero evidence?

Will your programme, like all the others featuring helmet cams, foment aggression and hostility?

Will it be short on facts, big on supposition and angled at hysterical over-inflation of what's happening?

I suspect that yes is the answer, so you can do one. Make proper tv programmes and stop exploiting the irrational hatred of the lowest common demoninator.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2014)

Bet it's going to be called "More road rage wars between road tax paying motorists and cycling scum"


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2014)

10 /1 says the programme features an ex cyclist called mathew


----------



## glenn forger (28 Oct 2014)

Yep, the last episode of this tawdry programme was a new low, it was sloppy, factually inaccurate, badly made, sensationalist, unhelpful and dangerously inciteful. Interesting that the OP begging us to do their job for them won't give their name.


----------



## glenn forger (28 Oct 2014)

The last episode featured this individual:

“The shiny bum brigade... I can’t be doing with cyclists. If I’m paying tax on the road then I want to be able to ride on the road. They don’t pay tax so why should they ride three or four deep"... the words of white van driver Gaz McPartland, 38, from Preston.

Now, granting Mr McPartland an audience of millions is validation for his thuggish views. You reported that nugget of ignorance and you didn't carry any explanation as to why he's dangerously misinformed. This is like allowing racists to spout hateful abuse based on complete lies. It's irresponsible programme making, it encourages hostility, it reinforces prejudice, it could lead to people getting hurt.

Do one.


----------



## discominer (28 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> The last episode featured this individual:
> 
> “The shiny bum brigade... I can’t be doing with cyclists. If I’m paying tax on the road then I want to be able to ride on the road. They don’t pay tax so why should they ride three or four deep"... the words of white van driver Gaz McPartland, 38, from Preston.
> 
> ...



What he said, with jam on.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Oct 2014)

@ITVCaughtOnCamera : I agree with what the others said above. Even though I'm from Australia, we get the same over here; requests for video footage, followed by some ridiculously sensationalist TV show which typically gets the facts wrong because the show's producers don't properly consult those who decide to share their videos. Then, following the airing of the show, anti-cyclist prejudice on the roads is quite often worse than usual.


----------



## Drago (28 Oct 2014)

Loads of pulp footage here...

https://m.youtube.com/#/user/SonofthewindsInc

Doubtless the kind of car crash tv you're seeking.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Oct 2014)

Not a chance, we've bought apples from your cart before.

GC


----------



## stephec (28 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> For a brand new primetime show about UK road crashes, near misses, scrapes and escapes, ITV are looking for footage filmed on dash cams and helmet cams by road users across the country.
> 
> As well as featuring the clips themselves, we are looking to tell the stories behind some of these clips, and speak to those involved.
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, what are you offering to pay me so that you can edit my footage to make me appear to be a reject from the Jeremy Kyle Show?


----------



## vickster (28 Oct 2014)

A nice warm CycleChat welcome from all


----------



## stephec (28 Oct 2014)




----------



## glenn forger (28 Oct 2014)

It was ITV that paid serial drink driver Alastair Stewart to front their "Crash Bang Wallop" programme. I think everyone connected with these low-rent exploitation programmes are dirty beasts and I hope their ears fall off.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> For a brand new primetime show about UK road crashes, near misses, scrapes and escapes, ITV are looking for footage filmed on dash cams and helmet cams by road users across the country.
> 
> As well as featuring the clips themselves, we are looking to tell the stories behind some of these clips, and speak to those involved.
> 
> ...



How about include a shot of your news vans parked 4 wheels on the pavement?


----------



## Spinney (29 Oct 2014)

Mr_Kipling said:


> How about include a shot of your news vans parked 4 wheels on the pavement?



And there's an operator who clearly needs to get out on a bike now and then!


----------



## Globalti (29 Oct 2014)

The temerity of the person who has joined CC just to invite us to stroll into the lion's den is beyond belief. Do you seriously expect us to do your work for you? Go and film some proper documentaries instead of collecting carp videos then stringing them together with an equally carp, ill-informed voiceover.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Oct 2014)

I've got some nice photos of cake.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've got some nice photos of cake.


 
That's a great idea: "_Ooh, look at this, I just had a near miss with a bakewell tart..."_

Fill their inbox with footage of cafe stops and cake munching.

GC


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2014)

Spinney said:


> And there's an operator who clearly needs to get out on a bike now and then!


Why aren't accounts like the op in this thread just closed immediately, obviously no interest in the forum just here to 'sell' us something be it a product or in this case their documentary?


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Why aren't accounts like the op in this thread just closed immediately, obviously no interest in the forum just here to 'sell' us something be it a product or in this case their documentary?


I'm "liking" your post but be fair, we are having some fun with it...


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I'm "liking" your post but be fair, we are having some fun with it...


I think the debate on this will be worth keeping the thread open, just wondering as other 'spammers' accounts just get removed straight away.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> I think the debate on this will be worth keeping the thread open, just wondering as other 'spammers' accounts just get removed straight away.


Only if the spammer is selling kitchens.


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

ITV is selling the Chance For Glory. I mean, doesn't EVERYONE want to BE ON TV???!


----------



## hopless500 (29 Oct 2014)

Does occur to me, that although I'm enjoying the thread, that they're not likely to go away having read this, thinking 'Oh, I must show cyclists in a better light'.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Why aren't accounts like the op in this thread just closed immediately, obviously no interest in the forum just here to 'sell' us something be it a product or in this case their documentary?


 
I'm with Ganymede on this one. The mods could take the position you suggest but then the TV companies wouldn't get the feedback of just how little we trust them to produce anything other than stereotypical drivel. I'd rather be able to tell them, publicly, how I feel about their 'programmes'.

GC


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2014)

It'd be nice to see a reply from @ITVCaughtOnCamera


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm with Ganymede on this one. The mods could take the position you suggest but then the TV companies wouldn't get the feedback of just how little we trust them to produce anything other than stereotypical drivel. I'd rather be able to tell them, publicly, how I feel about their 'programmes'.
> 
> GC


Very good point. But are they reading it? As stephec says:



stephec said:


> It'd be nice to see a reply from @ITVCaughtOnCamera


 Yes indeed it would.


----------



## ITVCaughtOnCamera (29 Oct 2014)

We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Oct 2014)

When my wife was a child she was not allowed to watch ITV because only people from council estates watched it.

My mother in law denies this was ever true, but still laughes!!!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Oct 2014)

Peteaud said:


> When my wife was a child she was not allowed to watch ITV because only people from council estates watched it.
> 
> My mother in law denies this was ever true, but still laughes!!!!


I was barred from watching ITV when I was young probably until I was 7 or 8. I think my parents didn't approve of tv advertising. They deny it now but I have a distinct recollection of only being allowed to watch the BBC.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Does occur to me, that although I'm enjoying the thread, that they're not likely to go away having read this, thinking 'Oh, I must show cyclists in a better light'.



Of course not. They're not concerned with sensitivities or making the roads safer any more than a pornographer is interested in objectifying women. They want ratings, the OPs job depends upon it, they don't care if they encourage aggression and hostility. It's cheap telly, designed to pander to irrational prejudice, cheap, tawdry and irresponsible.


----------



## Spinney (29 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Why aren't accounts like the op in this thread just closed immediately, obviously no interest in the forum just here to 'sell' us something be it a product or in this case their documentary?



We let things like this get posted in case any CC members are interested. In this case we hoped you wouldn't be, but guessed that members would tell them what they could do with their offer - and you have! And I think the comments on this thread could be useful to any newbies here who might initially have thought 'O good, I can be on telly' if they see such a request anywhere else.

And I suppose it is just within the bounds of possibility that someone from ITV might read the responses....

We also allow 'single poster' users to post questionnaires etc (in the appropriate forum), and an occasional other 'advertising' type post if we think some CC members might be genuinely interested.


----------



## Globalti (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.



We want a thoughtful and insightful explanation as to why drivers regard cyclists as second-class road users and an explanation of the now well-understood physiological phenomenon whereby drivers with perfectly good eyesight can completely fail to spot a small object approaching them. We would also like you to clear up in the minds of the viewers the difference between serious cyclists and muppets who happen to be riding a bicycle, just so that we don't all continue to be tarred with the same brush. Oh, and while you're at it, how about debunking the myth that since car drivers pay road tax they enjoy special rights on the roads?


----------



## hopless500 (29 Oct 2014)

Globalti said:


> We want a thoughtful and insightful explanation as to why drivers regard cyclists as second-class road users and an explanation of the now well-understood physiological phenomenon whereby drivers with perfectly good eyesight can completely fail to spot a small object approaching them. We would also like you to clear up in the minds of the viewers the difference between serious cyclists and muppets who happen to be riding a bicycle, just so that we don't all continue to be tarred with the same brush. Oh, and while you're at it, how about debunking the myth that since car drivers pay road tax they enjoy special rights on the roads?


and point out that most of us are car drivers anyway - and pay tax just like everyone else...


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

Globalti said:


> We want a thoughtful and insightful explanation as to why drivers regard cyclists as second-class road users and an explanation of the now well-understood physiological phenomenon whereby drivers with perfectly good eyesight can completely fail to spot a small object approaching them. We would also like you to clear up in the minds of the viewers the difference between serious cyclists and muppets who happen to be riding a bicycle, just so that we don't all continue to be tarred with the same brush. Oh, and while you're at it, how about debunking the myth that since car drivers pay road tax they enjoy special rights on the roads?


Great post - this is indeed what I'd like to see. Maybe ITV can come up with it...? Maybe it could be a genuine, thoughtful, fully-referenced documentary which could win a BAFTA. Go on, ITV. I don't see why they couldn't do it, but the OP would have to come on here and really explain it properly, not just tout for clips. Come on, @ITVCaughtOnCamera, give us the actual pitch.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.


 
If that's what you eventually produce I'll be amazed; no TV company has yet done that with this type of clip show.

Should you get enough footage to go ahead with the programme, do come back and let us know of the broadcast date. I would be happy to be proved wrong in my cynicism.

GC


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2014)

Just what British television needs! More cheap home video/phone cam/headcam programmes. Do TV producers go to college and get a certificate in Media Studies to come up with this shoot?

The trouble is viewers put up with it. They turn the telly on and say "what is this shoot?" there's nothing on so they watch it instead of turning it off. The TV execs see the figures and and say to each other " Look everyone's watching our shoot, it must be popular lets make more shoot". The TV companies make more shoot, cheaper than the last shoot and we turn the TV on and there's even worse shoot on, "what is this shoot, it's really shoot?" we say, "oh well there's nothing else on, we might as well watch it" and the TV producers rub there hands and say " look everyone is watching the cheap shoot we're making, let's do some more" and so it goes...

We've just moved house two weeks ago, the ariel don't work, we ain't going to bother to fix it.

That'll show them.

Edit: the swear filters have edited my word that starts with 'S' and ends in 'hit' with the word shoot.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.


 
I meant to ask earlier, how much are you paying for each clip you use? (Bearing in mind that YBF pays £250 a pop.)

GC


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (29 Oct 2014)

Haha. Jog on!

Anyway, they only need to do 40 minutes of programme per hour. The rest of the time will be filled up with adverts and trailers for the junk that passes for entertainment on ITV. Oh, and don't forget the "Coming up..." and "Previously..." segments bookending the breaks because they believe the average viewer has the memory span of a goldfish.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

There was the tanker incident!


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.



If you're genuinely interested in setting out a fair programme that highlights what cycling in the UK involves, please take a look at the Helen Measures trial, where the defence barrister basically lied about a dead young girl to blame her for her own death when a driver on the wrong side of the road killed her. Or the Richard Jordan case, the subject of another complaint where multiple police failings mean we'll probably never know how he died, or why the police never looked into a phone call from the driver involved who admitted a collision then denied it.

You could look at "punishment passes" where two tons of metal are used as a weapon to punish perceived poor behaviour that is nothing of the kind, you could look at the spot checks on HGVs in London that found that three quarters of them were breaking the law, the Eilidh Cairns fatality where police failures meant the driver went on to kill again, the Mary Bowers case where a driver on a mobile forgot to put the handbrake on and crushed a young woman who will probably never wake from a PVS.

You could examine why cyclists get less funding than any other road user, the TFL budget isn't even spent, the money is sitting in a bak account instead of preventing deaths.

You could cover trafpol numbers in the capital being halved in ten years so dangerous driving has never been more likely to escape any punishment whatsoever.

You could highlight journalists like Parris, Martin, Clarkson et al who "joke" about crushing, strangling or ramming cyclists.

I bet a million pounds you do nothing of the kind, and I bet a million pounds that after your crappy little programme is aired we'll never hear from you again.


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> If you're genuinely interested in setting out a fair programme that highlights what cycling in the UK involves, please take a look at the Helen Measures trial, where the defence barrister basically lied about a dead young girl to blame her for her own death when a driver on the wrong side of the road killed her. Or the Richard Jordan case, the subject of another complaint where multiple police failings mean we'll probably never know how he died, or why the police never looked into a phone call from the driver involved who admitted a collision then denied it.
> 
> You could look at "punishment passes" where two tons of metal are used as a weapon to punish perceived poor behaviour that is nothing of the kind, you could look at the spot checks on HGVs in London that found that three quarters of them were breaking the law, the Eilidh Cairns fatality where police failures meant the driver went on to kill again, the Mary Bowers case where a driver on a mobile forgot to put the handbrake on and crushed a young woman who will probably never wake from a PVS.
> 
> ...



As well as a like button we should have a post of the day option specially for posts like this.


----------



## Spinney (29 Oct 2014)

stephec said:


> As well as a like button we should have a post of the day option specially for posts like this.


There's the featured thread option, but I'm not sure about featuring all the (likely justified) abuse further up the thread!


----------



## Mr_Kipling (29 Oct 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've got some nice photos of cake.


Any of my cakes?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Oct 2014)

ITVCaughtOnCamera said:


> We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch.


To "people like you"

Really? Reaching out to cyclists was too much?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (29 Oct 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> To "people like you"
> 
> Really? Reaching out to cyclists was too much?


To be fair, with the viciousness of some of the reactions I might be tempted to refer to us as 'people like you' too... :-)

Then again, I do wonder if TV commissioners are the new Estate Agents.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2014)

Any one sends a clip in, the will end up looking like one of these:


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Any one sends a clip in, the will end up looking like one of these:


Narcissistic....?


----------



## Globalti (29 Oct 2014)

Oh dear, poor old ITVCaughtOnCamera must be feeling a bit depressed by now at the unexpectedly cynical reaction. A researcher's life can't be easy.


----------



## gavgav (29 Oct 2014)

More sensationalist cheap crap TV from ITV


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2014)

ITV is just soooo working class.


----------



## annedonnelly (29 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was barred from watching ITV when I was young probably until I was 7 or 8. I think my parents didn't approve of tv advertising. They deny it now but I have a distinct recollection of only being allowed to watch the BBC.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. Even up until last year - when she died - my mum rarely watched anything other than BBC1.

Of course, I don't have a TV so it obviously had a big effect on me!


----------



## Jon George (29 Oct 2014)

I was once involved in a piece aired on local TV. During a shift with the service the producer wanted to report on, my colleague and I were accompanied by a film crew. I was driving. At one stage we were diverted to a more urgent call and I told my colleague we were going the wrong way and would have to turn around. After dealing with the call, the crew asked to film us doing a U-turn. And you'll never guess what happened, will you? For several years afterwards I had people coming up to me and laughing at the 'fact' that I didn't know my way around my own home town, because the clip was edited to exclude the urgent call, thus making me look like a twonk.
This is the price I paid for entering into an unspoken agreement that enabled me to publicise myself and my writing (nearly every time I spoke, I managed to introduce my ambitions into the recording that they couldn't edit out). I knew exactly what I was getting myself into and weighed up the pros and cons - one plus is that I now feel extremely comfortable giving interviews, for example. If you are not savvy with how the media works, remember this: Like every other media provider that I know of, @ITVCaughtOnCamera's bosses are never going to allow editorial control over any submission. And don't forget that TV shows are just that: shows. They are meant as entertainment and, as such, will begin with an agenda to garner ratings (so much more important than facts). So, unless you have an acute awareness that your footage will most certainly be used in ways you may not like and have a thick enough skin to take the crap you'll get from others who forget the 'show' has been edited for ratings, avoid getting involved. 
Get out on your bike, instead.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2014)

If anyone has an opinion on this then its @gaz , stitched up like a kipper.

For everyone on here throwing the cynical card in the ring, there will be others such as Matthew and TD who are desperate for their five minutes. They'll be no shortage of cammers getting in contact.


----------



## GrasB (29 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> For everyone on here throwing the cynical card in the ring, there will be others such as Matthew and TD who are desperate for their five minutes. They'll be no shortage of cammers getting in contact.


The thing is they made them selves look like ranting idiots before their clips have been edited so obviously don't care


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2014)

Well, this is going well.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> Well, this is going well.



Yup.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2014)

Here's a clip for you:


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2014)

Couple of years ago Sky were following our lot round for one of their Police Action Deathkill type shows. Enough of us declined to be filmed that they couldn't work from our nick. Nothing in it for me, so screw 'em.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Oct 2014)

They're getting similarly short shrift over on advanced-driving.co.uk.

GC


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2014)

And on road CC.

Feckin spam.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Oct 2014)

didnt even bother to alter the request, or pathetic conciliatory follow up. Spamming, lazy clown. i hope they get the theme from The Golden Girls as an earworm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2014)

If the OP doesn't get themselves a helmet camera and see what the world looks like on a bike they're going to have to reformat the programme as ''Benefit Cyclists''


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Oct 2014)

@ITVCaughtOnCamera would get best results by getting on his/her bike for a months, no car use allowed.
Armed with his/her own cam, of course.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> didnt even bother to alter the request, or pathetic conciliatory follow up. Spamming, lazy clown. i hope they get the theme from The Golden Girls as an earworm.


 Was that your submission to them?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Oct 2014)

TV companies have regularly screwed over small interest groups. I don't know a single one I belong to that would be naive enough to say 'yes' to their presence.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Oct 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Was that your submission to them?



Nah, if I submitted anything it would be this:

"Dear ITV.

I noticed your appeal to cyclists and request for helmet cam footage for use in your programme. I was interested to read your reassurances that you are anxious not to encourage aggression or divisions on the road, which confused me because back in May cyclists held a peaceful protest at Elephant and Castle to highlight the shocking collision rate at London's most dangerous junctions. The police were informed, the protest was held on the pavement, nobody was delayed or inconvenienced in any way. The ITN NEWS headline was:


Cyclists try to shut down Elephant & Castle roundaboutitv.com/news/london/st…




https://mobile.twitter.com/itvlondon/status/469162643862073347

Now I'm confused. Are you lying sacks of rotting ordure or just very, very stupid? In the chase for sensational ratings are you really not bothered that your lies encourage hostility and aggression? You deleted that headline but the URL is still the same and of course the damage has been done by now. I think you are a load of crappy, rubbish, irresponsible jerks, you don't care about cyclists at all.

Emile Nawagamuwa is the producer/director of Caught on Camera. He's a dolt, rubbish at his job, ignorant of the issues and happy to stir up hatred so long as he gets ratings. He represents everything that's tawdry and sleazy about British television. He's like a pornographer or an extreme right-wing knuckle dragger who tries to encourage racism by promoting shameful falsehoods. I hope he goes in a room and forgets what he went in there for, the bell end.

Lots of love

glenn.


----------



## theclaud (30 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> Why aren't accounts like the op in this thread just closed immediately, obviously no interest in the forum just here to 'sell' us something be it a product or in this case their documentary?


This. 1600-odd views for this thread. Much as I agree with almost every word @glenn forger has written on the subject, the anonymous corporate spammer responsible for the OP isn't interested in our knowledge, experience or expertise, and nothing we write is going to influence the inevitably pisspoor excuse for a documentary. It will, however, as Ian says, get ITN some free material, so it's been a pretty worthwhile thread for ITN. Should've been deleted as soon as it was spotted. "Reaching out" my arse... Deluge the email address with complaints, and get tweeting about their spamming practices.


----------



## Ganymede (30 Oct 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Nah, if I submitted anything it would be this:
> 
> "Dear ITV.
> 
> ...


The awe-inspireing sight of @glenn forger in Not Holding Back mode. Like herds of wildebeest sweeping majestically across the horizon.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Oct 2014)

That bum gravy merchant is famous for such ground-breaking documentaries as

Sun! Sex, and Suspicious Parents and

Come Dine With Me

Both classics of the genre and BAFTA material. We should be grateful he's turning his brilliant mind to the weighty issue of road safety.


----------



## Turbo Rider (30 Oct 2014)

New show for ITV..."Internet Forums From Hell"

...said the man in the shadows with the distorted voice, " we only asked for clips...it just goes to show how civilisation is beginning to decay thanks to all of these forums, where people feel they have the right to air their views, no matter how hostile they happen to be to the idea of being made famous..."

I would post my bank account details for the royalty cheque, buuuuut...


----------



## Bollo (30 Oct 2014)

Can you imagine the weekly meeting at ITN towers

Director Emile: "So intern, how goes the internet trawl for suckers?"
Intern: "Not good Mr Nawagamuwa. Not good at all......"


----------



## winjim (30 Oct 2014)

They'll have spammed enough forums that it'll only take a very small percentage of those who read this message to respond, in order to give them enough footage for their show. And there's no point calling them out about it because they won't be reading this thread, just watching their inbox fill up.

ETA: I have of course just played right into their hands by bumping the thread.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2014)

Wonder why they look, but don't answer any of the points raised?


----------



## winjim (30 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Wonder why they look, but don't answer any of the points raised?


Last seen reading your incident thread!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2014)

winjim said:


> Last seen reading your incident thread!


When?


----------



## winjim (30 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> When?


One minute ago when I posted that last message.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2014)

winjim said:


> Last seen reading your incident thread!


Are the TV people allowed to lift videos from the commuting forum for their programme?


----------



## Scoosh (30 Oct 2014)

Not without the originator's permission, I believe.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Oct 2014)

When idiots waste my time I reserve the right the waste theirs. 

If I had a helmet cam I'd send the OP a three hour video of my latest incident free ride.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Oct 2014)

"We want this to be a thoughtful and insightful film that goes beyond the standard clip show format and doesn't take a them/us approach, widening divisions on the road - that's exactly why we're reaching out to people like you. Please tell us what you want to see, and get in touch."

I would like you to use any clips as part of a positive case towards getting strict liabilty laws put in place in the UK. This is best way to save lives out there. It works in Europe, it will work here. The UK has a car is king approach and it has got to stop. Help us to bring 'strict liabilty' laws here with your programme. That is what I want.

Thankyou 

P.s. also put a case forward for the 20 is plenty campaign....get the speed limit down.


----------

